# Hunting rest for Titan recurve



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I've owned and used a number of rests on my Titan III. The Hunter 300 and shorty plunger is a nice setup - easy to adjust and works good although a bit noisy. On my Sky right now I am using a NAP with the plastic head - I put a little mole skin on the launcher arm and on the strike plate - shoots as quietly as any rest I have ever used and is still adjustable by turning the threaded body in or out.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

The TradTech shorty plunger is nice. Pretty much any of the better stick-on rests will work. One caveat though, avoid the T300 rest. Personally, having used one for years I found is flimsy, weak, and prone to breaking wires. I finally cut my losses, threw my extra rests and wires in the trash, and moved on to something else.


----------



## hawghunter2585 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am using the plastic NAP rest with some moleskin as well. It is very quite and durable. I opted for the NAP rest over a plunger rest setup cause I personally found them to be more forgiving if I need to cant the bow. They are also nice cause it leave just enough room for a kwikee quiver to slide on (for the Titan III at least). The Hoyt Hunter rests also work well, and they are great to have as a backup should you ever need a quick fix.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I currently have my Sky TDX 17 riser set up with a Trad Tech shorty plunger and shooting off the shelf. When I was using an elevated rest, I used the NAP Center Rest. It is sort of rest and plunger built into one. It is bombproof. Either option will work great for you.


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

The springy rest is my favorite for hunting. Gives me great arrow flight and is bomb proof.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I used the Springy for years--it's a great rest. The last several years though,






I've been using the NAP Centerest on my hunting rigs. It'll last forever if you use moleskin on the contact areas, it's very tunable and durable.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

That's what I've been doing Jim - works great. Put thousands of arrows across my T-300 rest with no issues other than being a bit noisy.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I've been using the ARE magnetic rest but cant get them anymore. Tried the X-spot naka magnetic rest the last two seasons and its every bit as good as the ARE and cheaper...a win win!!! Dont let them fool you they are tough. I just wrap the arm in moleskin and the head of the plunger with it to have a dead silent draw.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks guys and Yohon that's what I'm thinking about doing, I have a W&W SF Ultimate magnetic rest on my Excel and it's a great rest, thinking about just doing as you say and wrapping the arm and plunger end in moleskin and letting her bump!


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used the champion 2 stick on rest for about a year. Good rest but I'm considering making an elevated shelf to also use a plunger. I want something that won't fall off or move at all, but also be small and not wrap around


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm using a TRAP feather rest and furniture pad. Works great.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

Moving this up/subscribing. 

I had terrible slap so I moved the nock up. 

My rig is the original anodized Titan, Border Hex4 Wood long limbs 52# at 28" but I draw about 2" more. Trying to figure out if I want 340s with 250 grains or 400s with 200 grains. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

400s with 125 tips. I shoot a 31" .400 GoldTip with a 125 tip and mine is 54# @ 29" Titan III. I can also use a 145 tip and don't see any difference.
So far as a rest, I use the furniture pads for rug and strike plate. Take a razor blade and cut them with a bevel before installing them on the bow.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

You asked if anyone uses the Hoyt Hunter $2.50 stick-on rest. I do, but I don't hunt. It works well, but due to wear, I replace it with a new one every 1,000 arrows. I was tempted to get a "better" stick-on rest, but was turned off by people talking about them breaking/failing. I don't want to screw anything on to my vintage bows, so I'll live with that, along with no sights or other add-ons.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 1, 2013)

How are you guys using the NAP rest. I have no threads left in the riser once I get my centershot right?????? I would like to use this rest


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

I had one on my GameMaster II and it was bottomed out. That's about all you can really do.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 1, 2013)

franklinmanklin said:


> I had one on my GameMaster II and it was bottomed out. That's about all you can really do.


When I bottom mine out, no threads are left to hold it on?????


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

My bad, the Centerest Fipper recesses inside the threads. It took trial and error to set the depth then press it in. There are 4 depths per revolution.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

This is what I use. Have for years (10+), great arrow flight, super quiet, never a failure in rain, snow, sleet, heat, and sub freezing weather.









KPC


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

After struggling to tune arrows on my Titan 2 and convinced it was due to centre shot so I removed the furniture pads and put a NAP centre rest on. 
I was able to tune my arrows a lot easier and centre shot. 
It is a bit noisier and I had to adjust to the difference in sight picture but it is sweet.


----------

